# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Printrbot Forum >  Printrbot Metal Plus : Mods

## LambdaFF

Hi,
I will post here a few things that I made or found to improve this already great machine.

At the moment I'm working on a LCD screen support.
IMG_20150503_181848.jpgIMG_20150503_185028.jpg

----------


## LambdaFF

I must admit a couple of times I saw the print start and was like ... Oh ? Was that supposed to be oriented that way ?
So I made this.
Actually helps a lot with explanations to friends and teaching.
IMG_20150507_072920.jpg

----------


## LambdaFF

Almost finished with my version of the LCD screen support. Happy with how it turned out so far. Printrbot Support gave me the ref at digikey for a longer SD cable.
The SD backplate hole is too small to connect the SD cable on the 1412 at the moment unfortunately (due to the 90° plug). BUT, Printrbot Support promised to send me a retrofit this month. You can see the new iteration of the Metal+ (1504) is already modified to tackle all that.

IMG_20150507_073005.jpg

----------


## LambdaFF

A very good design also on Youmagine for the Cable Management : definitely something I'll try.
https://www.youmagine.com/designs/pr...gn-information

----------


## LambdaFF

LCD Support uploaded here : https://www.youmagine.com/designs/lc...rintrbot-metal
Axis indication on printbed : https://www.youmagine.com/designs/ax...rintrbot-metal

----------


## LambdaFF

Due to the delays on the Metal Ubis, I was looking into the E3D adaptations. I found this well documented resource :
http://thisoldspoon.blogspot.fr/
Since I'm a bit shy, I might just go for the version with the PB thermistor : saves time if I revert back as I won't have to reprogram the board again.
Sure, there is the question of cost, as the metal hot end from PB should be less expensive (though with postage to Europe that's debatable).
Anyone tried it ?

----------


## -willy-

> I must admit a couple of times I saw the print start and was like ... Oh ? Was that supposed to be oriented that way ?
> So I made this.
> Actually helps a lot with explanations to friends and teaching.
> IMG_20150507_072920.jpg


I have this of sorts on my desk.  Since I have read it some where that 0 is to be the front left corner, I dunno it just is stuck in my brain now.  When I say I have it of sorts, I should say it is carved into the surface.  That way the wife cant just happen to clean it off.  LOL

----------


## LambdaFF

> That way the wife cant just happen to clean it off. LOL


 Hahaha We have an understanding of sorts. I don't try to clean her desk & shelf. She doesn't touch stuff in my corner workshop.

----------


## Placebo

> I must admit a couple of times I saw the print start and was like ... Oh ? Was that supposed to be oriented that way ?
> So I made this.
> Actually helps a lot with explanations to friends and teaching.
> IMG_20150507_072920.jpg


That is very cool. You could even extend the front side downward and add an up and down Z arrow.

----------


## LambdaFF

> That is very cool. You could even extend the front side downward and add an up and down Z arrow.


Great idea, next revision.
Actually I'm trying to find the time to do a fixture for a gecko plate that would include it. I have it clear in mind, just not the time to make it.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> Hi,
> I will post here a few things that I made or found to improve this already great machine.
> 
> At the moment I'm working on a LCD screen support.
> Attachment 5940Attachment 5941


That looks awesome. Printed on the PMP? Very very neat. That is definitely at the top of my list at the mo...

----------


## LambdaFF

Yes, I printed it on the PMP : don't have another one.
Beware though : not compatible with the SD card ribbon so far.

----------

